# Average DEWA bill for studio in JLT



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

What would be the average monthly DEWA bill for a studio in JLT? 

400 sqft studio. 

Thanks!


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Obviously it depends on usage, but there is a fixed housing fee that is 5% of your annual rent split over 12 months which is mandatory and part of the DEWA bill.... personally our monthly total charge including housing fee is around 446AED. Hope that helps


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Navaron said:


> Obviously it depends on usage, but there is a fixed housing fee that is 5% of your annual rent split over 12 months which is mandatory and part of the DEWA bill.... personally our monthly total charge including housing fee is around 446AED. Hope that helps


Is 5% housing fee applicable to Marina and The Palm as well?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

rahzaa said:


> Is 5% housing fee applicable to Marina and The Palm as well?


Everywhere


----------

